# zziplex primo full tournament



## Connman (Apr 14, 2001)

Does anyone have a full tournament for sale or know someone who wishes to sell one .
Charlie is the full tournament still available fronm Terry?
It's not for me ,inquiring for a Reel caster.


----------



## Poser Luppi (Jan 23, 2001)

Not only is it available but the butt is made in the "fulcrum" slyle and there are a few tips that fit the butt; primo, primo hst etc. I have been using( and I hate to confess it, as I have only had it for three weeks and I instantly liked it) a Full trounament fulcrum butt with a bullit tip: 14'2 over but I am choked up over foot. You know Terry will build you just about anything you want. The price for the full tournament blank with reducer would be about 400$ with average shipping( about a 4 or 5 way split)


----------



## Connman (Apr 14, 2001)

Thanks Charlie , i will put him in touch with you at the regionals .Mean while if anyone else knows of one ,let me know.


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Charlie,

Are you saying that the full tourney fulcrum butt is interchangable with the different "tourney" tips?? How does the fulcrum butt differ from the "power wrap" (I think thats what Ryan called it) on my Dymic LT 14?? What do you percieve the differences to be between say the HST tip and the bullet you are throwing now?? 

I know I ask alot of questions but I am still trying to figure this whole zipplex tournament rod thing out.

What day are you gonna arrive for the NE?? I hope to make it and if I do will be up late thurs. Would like to give that FT a toss.

Thanks
Tommy


----------



## Poser Luppi (Jan 23, 2001)

Tommy; One yes, three I don't know's and I will be there thursday night, so you are welcome to try out the hybrid. I will try to get in touch with Terry and get some answers for you. And ask away, I don't mind cause I do the same thing. Sometimes I think my handle should be "the pest".LOL


----------



## Connman (Apr 14, 2001)

Tommy , many of the zziplex butts andf tips are interchangeable , all the primo rods that I have seen can swap butts with other models in the range ,I have also interchanged the dymic hst tip into a primo butt. As to what these hybrid rods are now you would have to talk to Terry to understand the secret zziplex coding.


----------

